# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Petpuls, AI-powered dog collar, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

petpuls.net

youtube.com/channel/UC49v-1aoAi_qZYvBlTWUnBw

facebook.com/Petpuls

twitter.com/petpuls

linkedin.com/company/petpuls

instagram.com/petpuls_us

Founder and CEO - Jae (Andrew) Gil

"Petpuls Smart Collar: Give Your Dog A ‘Voice’" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Petpuls intro

Jun 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Petpuls smart collar: give your dog a 'voice'

Jul 8, 2020




> Petpuls is an AI-powered dog collar that gives your dog a ‘voice’. The Petpuls system utilizes a smart collar and an accompanying iOS or Android app to analyze your dog’s emotional state as well as its physical well-being — allowing you to better understand and manage your dog’s entire lifespan.

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing Petpuls, the AI-powered Dog Collar That Gives Your Dog a ‘Voice’"

July 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "This A.I.-powered collar will tell you what your dog's barks actually mean"

by Dale John Wong
January 11. 2021

----------


## Airicist

This AI dog collar tells you how your pup is really feeling | CES 2021

Jan 13, 2021




> If your dog could talk, what would it say? Well, thanks to the PetPuls AI-powered dog collar, you can get a glimpse into your pup's state of mind. Well, sort of, anyway. 
> 
> Debuted at CES 2021, the PetPuls smart collar uses artificial intelligence and built-in microphones to track your dog's barks and detect five different emotional states: happy, anxious, sad, angry, and relaxed. 
> 
> But, is it really possible to quantify the emotions of our pets? We sat down to speak with the director of global marketing for Petpuls, Andrew Gil, about the super-smart dog collar. 
> 
> According to Gil, PetPuls uses a database of more than 10,000 bark samples from 50 breeds of dogs in four different sizes, and the collar sends the information to an app on your phone via Wi-Fi, letting you know how your dog is feeling. 
> 
> The collar also doubles up as an activity tracker, with a built-in accelerometer that calculates the number of calories your pooch has burned by the hour, day, week, or month.
> ...


"CES 2021: This AI dog collar tells you how your pup is really feeling"
The Petpuls collar also comes with an activity tracker

by Olivia Tambini 
January 13, 2021

----------

